# Vedolux 37 install



## Coal Reaper (Jun 14, 2013)

I am a few berrs in but my fiancé is out for her bachelorette party so lets see what I can finally put together...
first off, big thanks to hearth.com  this all would have been much more difficult without the resources and people here.  heck, i probably would have gotten a smoke dragon if i didn't find this site in time!
i had the option to put the boiler outside or in the barn 120' away from house or rearrange the basement a bit to accommodate it there.
GOALS:
get off the oil!  went through 1000 gallons the first 12 months living in new house.
have a system easy to operate with simple controls that I could diagnose and repair myself
automatically turn over to oil backup
reload no more than twice a day for most of the coldest days of winter.
easy to clean.
EXTRAS:
not have a fire going full time
DHW in summer
keep wood mess out of house
use local boiler dealer

serious contenders were portage and main, woodgun and varms.  easy to diagnose and repair ruled out higher end models with computers or even digital displays.  i ruled out the P&M because where i would have to store my wood on property would be behind barn. i would want outdoor unit next to wood supply so i might as well put the unit in the barn. P&M are expensive but the best OWB i have seen.

Vedolux pros:
controls: fan timer, stack temp probe to shutoff fan at end of burn, overheat probe to shutoff fan.  all off the shelf electronics behind the panel.  easy peasy.
one full load yields half millions BTUs.  not constant fire.  cost effective.  insulated well.
cons: 
NEEDS storage.  (those that have run both ways look at this as a pro...)
requires pricey loading unit.  small firebox

WG pros:
easy controls.  more industrial.  no need to relight fires.  big firebox.
cons:  big, heavy, expensive.  gives off a good deal of heat.  harder to do DHW in summer without storage.

I was able to get a deal on a show model vedo37 with loading unit so I went with it in the barn.  if i was set on putting the boiler in the house i probably would have went for the WG.  it would give off heat to the living space and save room not needing storage.  wouldn't bother with DHW in summer then.  IMO a WG with storage omits the whole selling point of the WG and you would be better off with a different boiler.  vedo with storage ended up pricing the same as a WG.

some specs:
2x 500gallon used propane tanks.
120' run to barn with 1-1/4" oxygen barrier pex.  6" all around insulation there with 1-2" in boiler room and 5-6" on tanks.
lk810 loading unit and bumble bee circulator to house.
6" class A chimney

thread on storage tanks: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/sending-500-gallon-tanks-verticle.107273/
cleaning them tanks: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...d-hole-in-bottom-of-tank.106945/#post-1396805
thread on spray foam: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/spray-foam-guys-were-here-some-pics.109080/#post-1461187
bumble bee: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/taco-bumble-bee.105857/#post-1383834

i am only heating DHW at this point, but for the past 8 weeks i have been very pleased.  i am going 4-5 days between burns and it takes 7-8 cubic feet of wood to recharge.  i don't know what it is like to heat with wood if you dont have storage, but storage is a breeze to work with.  put wood in, light, walk away.  i know that once the bottom of my tanks is up to 140* then it takes one more load of wood (3.2? cubic feet to reach full charge).  stratification is awesome.  i sized the storage such that in the cold of winter if high of the day is in the teens then i should need two loads per day.  i park truck in barn after work and pull it out in the morning so this should only add 5-10 minutes to my routine.  it is really that quick and easy.  a reload before bed should be needed if in the single digits.  my only complaint is that i wish that the firebox and door were 50% or so bigger.
i still need to get the x-300 temp monitor hooked up.  this will allow me to pull up storage temp info from any computer.  it also has relays that i can use to turn on the oil burner if storage temps fall below desired temp.  this is probably the most complicated part of the system and it aint all that bad.
also need to get sheetrock up in boiler room (future man cave) and doors put on as funding permits.
payback period should be 3.5 years.  i hope to use about 6 cord a year including 1 for summer DHW.  house is 2400 square feet not including basement, 2x6 construction with lots of windows, on top of mountain getting hit with cold air blowing across the delaware valley all winter.  so we shall see!
im sure i am missing some thing i wanted to say.  oh yeah, pics to follow...


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jun 14, 2013)

Misspelled the title. Thank you beers.  how can that be fixed?


----------



## maple1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Great thread!

(Nice setup too - awesome).

I'm just having my morning coffee after just having lit my Varm for a re-charge. I barely snuck in 4 days between burns this time.

Cheers to the beers!


----------



## avc8130 (Jun 15, 2013)

That's a mighty fine trailer you used there!

ac


----------



## mustash29 (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats.  Sounds like you did some good planning and are off to a good start.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jun 15, 2013)

avc8130 said:


> That's a mighty fine trailer you used there!
> 
> ac


It got the job done. Been wanting to put some side on it so it can be a half decent wood scrounger.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jun 15, 2013)

mustash29 said:


> Congrats.  Sounds like you did some good planning and are off to a good start.


A year in the making. Started researching and getting wood in april last year.


----------



## begreen (Jun 15, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> (Nice setup too - awesome).
> 
> ...


 
The title has sobered up.  Nice install. How are the storage tanks supported?


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks. Carefully supported!  Built a bit of a frame. There a link to the thread in the first post.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jun 16, 2013)

Very nice!  Love the copper work. 
I'm haveing secondary window jealousy I need to get one of those!  Love the Varms!
can you tell I'm excited for you.......
How big is your indirect for DHW?

TS


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jun 16, 2013)

40. I have only tested it for three consecutive showers so far. No lack of hot water whereas with the oil boiler there was a few minutes of cold in the middle of the third shower.


----------



## Clarkbug (Jun 25, 2013)

Lookin' good Coal Reaper!  Glad to hear you got it up and running!


----------



## Tennman (Jun 28, 2013)

Very nice work Coal. Wish my propane tanks looked as nice as yours.... and that my welding was done. Seeing your tanks set and plumbed make me a little jealous but is motivating! Wish I was more confident soldering copper vs getting things right with iron. Looks great and it reminds me to get off my butt! Tough to get inspired to work on a boiler when it's 98F outside and 105F in your boiler barn.... I need to stop whining. Can you sense a little system envy going on here? YOUR system looks great. Oh... and who's loading unit did you go with? I'll be installing a Laddomat. The loading unit working smooth? I'm have control system deficiencies so I bought the Laddo to just " git her done". Great job. Oh... and what's Boiler's comment about windows? Can you see into the chambers like the picture?


----------



## maple1 (Jun 28, 2013)

_*Oh... and what's Boiler's comment about windows? Can you see into the chambers like the picture?*_

Yep.

Combine that with a comfy seat & beverage of choice & you've got the ultimate leisure activity.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm tellen ya, I want a window!  As if I need to spend any more time in the boiler room, "look mommy a blow torch!"  

TS


----------



## Coal Reaper (Jul 5, 2013)

thanks all!
loading unit is termovar lk810 set on speed 1.  very happy.  i get just a little ghost flow to the house but it takes 3 hours of running before the pipe in the house is hot.  seeing temp increase of ~40*F going through boiler.
and i will be placing a couch in front of the boiler once i get that room finished, right next to the fridge...


----------



## arngnick (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks Great! I can't help but watch mine as it burns...its an addiction!


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 4, 2013)

just throwing this link into the mix as i progress:
controlbyweb x300 temp monitor: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/controlbyweb-x300-temp-monitor.116801/


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 5, 2013)

How are you liking the 37 as you start off the heating season this year Coal Reaper?


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Rockin baby!  Just about through the last of the lower btu walnut and soft maple then onto mostly ash and black birch. Lighting a fire i dont think could be any easier. Love the damper leaks no smoke. A breeze to clean. I want to start tracking wood use, been lazy about that. Hows yours?


----------



## Clarkbug (Nov 5, 2013)

Mine is running well for me again this year.  Burning my random length bits and pieces and splitter trash mostly, so havent gotten into a good routine with it yet this year.  Bought a new combustion tunnel from Dean, but wont be using it this year, going to keep the old one going for another season or two.  My wood is a little wetter than ideal, so Its sometimes a pain to get going, but thats my fault.  Super Cedars make a big difference with that!  

Otherwise, happy as a clam with it.


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Clarkbug said:


> Mine is running well for me again this year.  Burning my random length bits and pieces and splitter trash mostly, so havent gotten into a good routine with it yet this year.  Bought a new combustion tunnel from Dean, but wont be using it this year, going to keep the old one going for another season or two.  My wood is a little wetter than ideal, so Its sometimes a pain to get going, but thats my fault.  Super Cedars make a big difference with that!
> 
> Otherwise, happy as a clam with it.


I already cant wait for next year. Locust, oak and black birch that will have been stacked for almost three years at that point.


----------



## Armaton (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't you need a second shut off for both of your strainers? Or am I just not seeing them? LK works for one side of the boiler loop one, but if the ball valve (for house supply?) is the other, how do you keep from loosing the water and introducing a lot of air? Getting ready to put mine together, and if I that set up works, it would make my life a lot easier.

Brandon


----------



## Coal Reaper (Nov 9, 2013)

Armaton said:


> Don't you need a second shut off for both of your strainers? Or am I just not seeing them? LK works for one side of the boiler loop one, but if the ball valve (for house supply?) is the other, how do you keep from loosing the water and introducing a lot of air? Getting ready to put mine together, and if I that set up works, it would make my life a lot easier.
> 
> Brandon


in hindsight i should have put ball valves next to the wyes. As is, i need to depressurize the lines to clean the strainers. Likely why i havent checked them yet. Flow is still strong tho so i am not worried.  The air eliminator does a great job so i am not concerned with taking the air out of the system again.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I put ball valves on both sides of my Wye - but also put a small one on the Wye drain plug. So far, I've only drained it a couple times just by opening that valve for a moment or two. Not much dirt came out both times, and also still have good flow. They have a pretty coarse screen in them - so in my mind if a bit of bigger dirt gets on the screen, it'll just tighten up the mesh so to speak & help catch the finer stuff anyway. That depends on how dirty ones system is to start with.


----------

